# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  तंत्र और मंत्र का सत्य

## RANAJI1982

मित्रो यहां हम तंत्र मंत्र टोने टोटको की सत्यता के विषय पर बात करेगे ! सभी मित्रो के विचार आमंत्रित है

----------


## RANAJI1982

हमारे देश मे इन चीजो पर हजारो सालो से यकीन किया जाता है ! पर क्या वास्तव मे इन चीजो मे सच्चाई है

----------


## 7color

मुझे तंत्र मन्त्र का कोई अनुभव नहीं..........हालाकी में जानना जरूर चाहूँगा ................

----------


## mayuri1987

ॐ भगनी भागोदारी भट स्वाहा !यह एक मजाक था, किसी मराठी मूवी का डायलोग, अगर कोई सीरियस हो तोह माफ़ करे !

----------


## alladinbhai

tantra mantra are real and i have experience all that things.

----------


## THE RAZ

mantro me gazab ki shakti hai agar aadmi sache man or vishwas se un per yakin or sadhna kare to. 
parantu jhute babao or thagh tantriko ne aam aadmi ka vishwas in per se khoya hai. isi liye log inhe shanka ki drashti se dekhte hain or puri tarah se vishwas nahi karte.
om mantr ki shakti to saari dunia janti hai kabhi aazma kar dekhna
 :Tiranga:

----------


## RANAJI1982

> tantra mantra are real and i have experience all that things.




अलादीन भाई अपने एक्सपिरीयन्स के बारे मे कोई उदाहरण तो दो

----------


## RANAJI1982

> mantro me gazab ki shakti hai agar aadmi sache man or vishwas se un per yakin or sadhna kare to. 
> parantu jhute babao or thagh tantriko ne aam aadmi ka vishwas in per se khoya hai. isi liye log inhe shanka ki drashti se dekhte hain or puri tarah se vishwas nahi karte.
> om mantr ki shakti to saari dunia janti hai kabhi aazma kar dekhna




मित्र ओम के बारे मे कह रहे है तो ओम तो नाभि से उठने वाला शब्द है ! इसलिये मै आपकी इस बात से तो सहमत हूं ! पर इसके अलावा और क्या

----------


## sitamata

> मित्र ओम के बारे मे कह रहे है तो ओम तो नाभि से उठने वाला शब्द है ! इसलिये मै आपकी इस बात से तो सहमत हूं ! पर इसके अलावा और क्या


main bhi aap se sahmat hun.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अलादीन भाई अपने एक्सपिरीयन्स के बारे मे कोई उदाहरण तो दो


आप मंत्र ओर तंत्र को किस तरह देखते है ,,ओर आपकी देखने वाली बातों का आधार क्या है ? क्या आपने मंत्र ओर तंत्र संबन्धित धार्मिक पुस्तके स्टडि की है ,,,या फिर यूं ही ???

----------


## RANAJI1982

> आप मंत्र ओर तंत्र को किस तरह देखते है ,,ओर आपकी देखने वाली बातों का आधार क्या है ? क्या आपने मंत्र ओर तंत्र संबन्धित धार्मिक पुस्तके स्टडि की है ,,,या फिर यूं ही ???



जी हां मित्र मैने स्टडी किया है ! लेकिन एक बात तो ये ही है कि मंत्र का उच्चारण कैसे किया जाये ! क्योकि मंत्र अगर काम करेगा तो सिर्फ़ सही उच्चारण पर ही और वह उच्चारण कैसे होगा ! समस्या भी तो ये ही है

----------


## THE RAZ

> मित्र ओम के बारे मे कह रहे है तो ओम तो नाभि से उठने वाला शब्द है ! इसलिये मै आपकी इस बात से तो सहमत हूं ! पर इसके अलावा और क्या


मित्र ॐ केवल एक शब्द नहीं है ये अपने आप में सभी मंत्रो का सार हैऔर वैसे भी मन्त्रों को मन और विश्वास की कसोटी पर परखा जाता है तर्क की कसोटी पर नहीं
पहले इस्तेमाल करो फिर विश्वास करो

----------


## lalitji

तंत्र और मन्त्र उतने ही सही है जैसे की पूजा. आप तंत्र और मन्त्र से धन कमा सकते है कमाते है तो ज्यादा कमा सकते है. यश और संतान मतलब इस जीवन की हर भौतिक और अध्यात्मिक कामनाये जो की आधुनिक विज्ञान द्वारा नामुमकिन है प्राप्त की जा सकती है मैं आगे की बातचीत में अपने अनुभव बताऊंगा की कैसे मुझे इन सब से लाभ पहुंचा और दूसरो को भी पहुंचाया.

----------


## POWERFULL

तंत्र मंत्र,  एक ऐसा सत्य है जो हमारे भारतीय संस्कारो से सदियो से जुड़ा हुआ है . . .

----------


## POWERFULL

वक्रतुंड महाका सूर्यकोटी सम प्रभा
निर्विघ्नम कुरू मे देव, सर्व कार्येशू सर्वदा"

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र ॐ केवल एक शब्द नहीं है ये अपने आप में सभी मंत्रो का सार हैऔर वैसे भी मन्त्रों को मन और विश्वास की कसोटी पर परखा जाता है तर्क की कसोटी पर नहीं
> पहले इस्तेमाल करो फिर विश्वास करो




सही कह रहे हो भाई मगर जब हम ओम का उच्चारण करते है तो यह हमारी नाभि से उठता है जिसकी वजह से यह हमारे मन और मस्तिषक पर असर डालता है ! क्योकि नाभि से उठने की वजह से उस समय हमारा मन एकाग्रचित हो जाता है ! और हम समाधि की हालत मे चले जाते है आपका कथन सही है कि ओम सब मंत्रो का सार है

----------


## RANAJI1982

> तंत्र और मन्त्र उतने ही सही है जैसे की पूजा. आप तंत्र और मन्त्र से धन कमा सकते है कमाते है तो ज्यादा कमा सकते है. यश और संतान मतलब इस जीवन की हर भौतिक और अध्यात्मिक कामनाये जो की आधुनिक विज्ञान द्वारा नामुमकिन है प्राप्त की जा सकती है मैं आगे की बातचीत में अपने अनुभव बताऊंगा की कैसे मुझे इन सब से लाभ पहुंचा और दूसरो को भी पहुंचाया.



मित्र मैने उच्चारण की बात कही है तो ऎसा नही है कि मै मंत्रो पर कोई सवाल उठा रहा हूं ! आज तक मैने एक ही मंत्र का रिजल्ट देखा है ! महाम्रत्युजंय मंत्र की शक्ति को मैने देखा भी है और महसूस भी किया है ! पर वो भी सही उच्चारण के बाद और आज के समय मे ये ही तो कठिन है ! मैने तो आप को अपना अनुभव बता दिया अब आप मुझे अपने अनुभव से अवगत कराये

----------


## RANAJI1982

> तंत्र मंत्र,  एक ऐसा सत्य है जो हमारे भारतीय संस्कारो से सदियो से जुड़ा हुआ है . . .




आपने सत्य कहा भाई ! पर सदियो पहले और आज के समय मे फ़र्क आ चुका है मेरे मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

_मंत्र तो सफलता प्राप्ति के लिये किये गये कार्यो की सहायक पगडंडी है ,,,पूर्ण सफलता काम के प्रति लग्नशीलता से ही मिलती है ,,जब किया गया परिश्रम का उचित फल नहीं मिलता तो मंत्र उनमे सहायता करते है ,,आप के कार्य मैं आई रुकावट को दूर करने का मंत्रो ओर तंत्र मैं उपाय है ,,मगर विश्वास हो तो कीजियेगा  ,,क्योंकि अपमानित भाव से ओर कटाक्ष भाव से किये गये उपाय नकारात्मक परिणाम ही देते है ,,ये अवश्य याद रखिएगा ।_

----------


## lalitji

> मित्र मैने उच्चारण की बात कही है तो ऎसा नही है कि मै मंत्रो पर कोई सवाल उठा रहा हूं ! आज तक मैने एक ही मंत्र का रिजल्ट देखा है ! महाम्रत्युजंय मंत्र की शक्ति को मैने देखा भी है और महसूस भी किया है ! पर वो भी सही उच्चारण के बाद और आज के समय मे ये ही तो कठिन है ! मैने तो आप को अपना अनुभव बता दिया अब आप मुझे अपने अनुभव से अवगत कराये


दिनेश जी मैंने आप के ऊपर कुछ नहीं कहा जो कहा वो सूत्र के अनुरूप कहा. आप इसे अन्यथा न ले.

----------


## RANAJI1982

> दिनेश जी मैंने आप के ऊपर कुछ नहीं कहा जो कहा वो सूत्र के अनुरूप कहा. आप इसे अन्यथा न ले.




मित्र काटिल्य जी मैने कब कहा कि आप मेरे ऊपर ये टिप्पणी कर रहे है ! बस मै तो आपके अनुभव ही जानना चाहता हूं ! जैसा कि आपने पहले कहा है तो वो कैसे संभव होगा उसके बारे मे बताये

----------


## satya_anveshi

नमस्कार मित्रों, सूत्र पर बहुत ही गंभीर मसले पर चर्चा हो रही है; 'तंत्र-मंत्र'। मेरा मानना है कि वैदिक मंत्रों का जप सार्थक होता है। जहाँ एक ओर वैदिक मंत्र होते हैं जो अच्छे और नैतिक कार्यों अथवा सत्कार्य के निष्पादन में काम लिए जाते हैं तो दूसरी ओर बुराई का साथ देने वाले कुछ मंत्र भी होते हैं (यह मैं पूरे विश्वास से नहीं कह सकता कि वास्तव में बुरे प्रभाव वाले मंत्र भी होते हैं)।
अब इनके वैज्ञानिक पहलू पर बात करें तो देखिए क्या तथ्य सामने आते हैं।
हम सभी जानते हैं कि हर जीव की आवाज की एक फ्रिक्वेंसी होती है जो कि सभी के लिए अलग अलग होती है। मानव 20 hz से 20 khz तक की फ्रिक्वेंसी वाली आवाज को सुन सकता है, यह फ्रिक्वेंसी रेंज ऑडीबल फ्रिक्वेंसी रेंज कहलाती है। अलग अलग फ्रिक्वेंसी की आवाज अलग अलग कार्य करती है जैसे कि LASER भी अलग अलग फ्रिक्वेंसी की होती है और अलग अलग कामों के लिए प्रयुक्त होती है। इसी प्रकार हमारे मनीषियों ने गहरा अनुसंधान करने के बाद फ्रिक्वेंसीज के कुछ समूहों को खोजा जिनके उचित प्रयोग से अलग अलग कार्य किए जा सकते थे। फ्रिक्वेंसी के ये अलग अलग समूह ही मंत्र है। अलग अलग उद्देश्य के लिए विभिन्न मंत्र है जिनकी फ्रिक्वेंसी भी अलग होती है। इस प्रकार जैसे कि दिनेश भाई कह रहे हैं, मंत्र की सफलता के लिए उसका सही उच्चारण और सही लय में पाठ करना अत्यंत महत्वपूर्ण है। आखिर मंत्र काम कैसे करते हैं? इसका जवाब भी है और यह है कि हम सभी जानते हैं हमारे आस पास सकारात्मक और नकारात्मक ऊर्जा रहती है। मंत्र के सही पाठ से हमारे समीप मौजूद सकारात्मक ऊर्जा प्रभावित होती है और इससे हमारे मनोबल पर फर्क पड़ता है। ज्यादातर मंत्र हमारे मनोबल को प्रभावित करते हैं, जैसा कि ऊपर समीर भाई ने कहा है कि सच्ची सफलता तो हमारी मेहनत से मिलती है मंत्र तो केवल सहायता करते हैं और वे सहायता करते हैं आत्मविश्वास में इजाफा करके।
इस प्रकार यदि सार रूप में कहा जाए तो यह कहेंगे कि बिल्कुल मानव जीवन पर मंत्रों का असर होता है लेकिन तभी जब उसे सही तरीके से इस्तेमाल किया जाए।

----------


## THE RAZ

मित्र जिस प्रकार ॐ की सत्यता को आप मानते हैं उसी प्रकार यकीं करिए की अन्य मंत्र भी विश्वसनीय हैं.जरुरत हैं उन्हें मन से मानने और सही प्रकार से शुद्ध उचारण के साथ उनकी साधना करने की.
मंत्र कोई जादू नहीं करते वे  केवल आपका मनोबल बढ़ाते हुए परिस्थितियों को आप के अनुकूल करते हैं
ये तो हम सबका सोभाग्य है की हम भारत में पैदा हुए जहाँ हमारे पास आत्म कल्याण हेतु मन्त्रों की शक्ति है बस जरुरत है उन्हें मन से जानने और मानने की 
किसी भी मंत्र का रिजल्ट देखने के लिए उसे सही विधि से आत्मसात करना पड़ता है 
ये मेरे खुद के विचार हैं और शायद सही भी हैं........................

----------


## RANAJI1982

> नमस्कार मित्रों, सूत्र पर बहुत ही गंभीर मसले पर चर्चा हो रही है; 'तंत्र-मंत्र'। मेरा मानना है कि वैदिक मंत्रों का जप सार्थक होता है। जहाँ एक ओर वैदिक मंत्र होते हैं जो अच्छे और नैतिक कार्यों अथवा सत्कार्य के निष्पादन में काम लिए जाते हैं तो दूसरी ओर बुराई का साथ देने वाले कुछ मंत्र भी होते हैं (यह मैं पूरे विश्वास से नहीं कह सकता कि वास्तव में बुरे प्रभाव वाले मंत्र भी होते हैं)।
> अब इनके वैज्ञानिक पहलू पर बात करें तो देखिए क्या तथ्य सामने आते हैं।
> हम सभी जानते हैं कि हर जीव की आवाज की एक फ्रिक्वेंसी होती है जो कि सभी के लिए अलग अलग होती है। मानव 20 hz से 20 khz तक की फ्रिक्वेंसी वाली आवाज को सुन सकता है, यह फ्रिक्वेंसी रेंज ऑडीबल फ्रिक्वेंसी रेंज कहलाती है। अलग अलग फ्रिक्वेंसी की आवाज अलग अलग कार्य करती है जैसे कि LASER भी अलग अलग फ्रिक्वेंसी की होती है और अलग अलग कामों के लिए प्रयुक्त होती है। इसी प्रकार हमारे मनीषियों ने गहरा अनुसंधान करने के बाद फ्रिक्वेंसीज के कुछ समूहों को खोजा जिनके उचित प्रयोग से अलग अलग कार्य किए जा सकते थे। फ्रिक्वेंसी के ये अलग अलग समूह ही मंत्र है। अलग अलग उद्देश्य के लिए विभिन्न मंत्र है जिनकी फ्रिक्वेंसी भी अलग होती है। इस प्रकार जैसे कि दिनेश भाई कह रहे हैं, मंत्र की सफलता के लिए उसका सही उच्चारण और सही लय में पाठ करना अत्यंत महत्वपूर्ण है। आखिर मंत्र काम कैसे करते हैं? इसका जवाब भी है और यह है कि हम सभी जानते हैं हमारे आस पास सकारात्मक और नकारात्मक ऊर्जा रहती है। मंत्र के सही पाठ से हमारे समीप मौजूद सकारात्मक ऊर्जा प्रभावित होती है और इससे हमारे मनोबल पर फर्क पड़ता है। ज्यादातर मंत्र हमारे मनोबल को प्रभावित करते हैं, जैसा कि ऊपर समीर भाई ने कहा है कि सच्ची सफलता तो हमारी मेहनत से मिलती है मंत्र तो केवल सहायता करते हैं और वे सहायता करते हैं आत्मविश्वास में इजाफा करके।
> इस प्रकार यदि सार रूप में कहा जाए तो यह कहेंगे कि बिल्कुल मानव जीवन पर मंत्रों का असर होता है लेकिन तभी जब उसे सही तरीके से इस्तेमाल किया जाए।





शुक्रिया बेन टेन जी ! मै जो कहना चाहता था उसे सही शब्दो का रूप देने के लिये आशा है आप आगे भी मदद करेगे

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र जिस प्रकार ॐ की सत्यता को आप मानते हैं उसी प्रकार यकीं करिए की अन्य मंत्र भी विश्वसनीय हैं.जरुरत हैं उन्हें मन से मानने और सही प्रकार से शुद्ध उचारण के साथ उनकी साधना करने की.
> मंत्र कोई जादू नहीं करते वे  केवल आपका मनोबल बढ़ाते हुए परिस्थितियों को आप के अनुकूल करते हैं
> ये तो हम सबका सोभाग्य है की हम भारत में पैदा हुए जहाँ हमारे पास आत्म कल्याण हेतु मन्त्रों की शक्ति है बस जरुरत है उन्हें मन से जानने और मानने की 
> किसी भी मंत्र का रिजल्ट देखने के लिए उसे सही विधि से आत्मसात करना पड़ता है 
> ये मेरे खुद के विचार हैं और शायद सही भी हैं........................




मित्र मै भी तो ये ही कह रहा हूं कि सही उच्चारण से सब कुछ संभव है ! और बात रही विश्वास की तो मै ऊपर महामंत्र के बारे मे बता चुका हूं

----------


## satya_anveshi

> शुक्रिया बेन टेन जी ! मै जो कहना चाहता था उसे सही शब्दो का रूप देने के लिये आशा है आप आगे भी मदद करेगे


जरूर दिनेश भाई जी, मेरे पास जितना भी ज्ञान है उसके साथ मैं आपकी सहायता के लिए तैयार हूँ।

----------


## umabua

मैंने अपने अभी तक के छुद्र जीवन काल में मान्त्रिक शक्तियों को कभी कभी भ्रामक किन्तु कभी कभी जीवनोपयोगी भी देखा है. संभव है कि ऐसा सम्बंधित
मान्त्रिक के शब्द-दोष अथवा उच्चारण दोष के कारण हुआ हो .   सुनी सुनाई कथाओं और विवरणों के कारण किंचिद भय अवश्य है इसलिए मैं उपहास नहीं उड़ा सकती .  मैं कह नहीं सकती कि मैं इन शक्तियों पर विश्वास करती हूँ अथवा नहीं . ना जाने क्यों मुझे अपने कर्मों और प्रयासों के अतिरिक्त किसी भी तथ्य पर  भरोसा नहीं होता .. हाँ भाग्य पर भी .

----------


## RANAJI1982

क्या कोई बतायेगा वैदिक मंत्रो और साबर मंत्रो मे क्या फ़र्क है

----------


## RANAJI1982

> जरूर दिनेश भाई जी, मेरे पास जितना भी ज्ञान है उसके साथ मैं आपकी सहायता के लिए तैयार हूँ।




मित्र मुझे आप से ऎसी ही आशा थी,,,,,,,,,,,,,,धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मैंने अपने अभी तक के छुद्र जीवन काल में मान्त्रिक शक्तियों को कभी कभी भ्रामक किन्तु कभी कभी जीवनोपयोगी भी देखा है. संभव है कि ऐसा सम्बंधित
> मान्त्रिक के शब्द-दोष अथवा उच्चारण दोष के कारण हुआ हो .   सुनी सुनाई कथाओं और विवरणों के कारण किंचिद भय अवश्य है इसलिए मैं उपहास नहीं उड़ा सकती .  मैं कह नहीं सकती कि मैं इन शक्तियों पर विश्वास करती हूँ अथवा नहीं . ना जाने क्यों मुझे अपने कर्मों और प्रयासों के अतिरिक्त किसी भी तथ्य पर  भरोसा नहीं होता .. हाँ भाग्य पर भी .



उमा जी अपना अनुभव बताने के लिये आपका शुक्रिया ? बाकि तो आपके सोचने का नजरिया है

----------


## lalitji

> मैंने अपने अभी तक के छुद्र जीवन काल में मान्त्रिक शक्तियों को कभी कभी भ्रामक किन्तु कभी कभी जीवनोपयोगी भी देखा है. संभव है कि ऐसा सम्बंधित
> मान्त्रिक के शब्द-दोष अथवा उच्चारण दोष के कारण हुआ हो .   सुनी सुनाई कथाओं और विवरणों के कारण किंचिद भय अवश्य है इसलिए मैं उपहास नहीं उड़ा सकती .  मैं कह नहीं सकती कि मैं इन शक्तियों पर विश्वास करती हूँ अथवा नहीं . ना जाने क्यों मुझे अपने कर्मों और प्रयासों के अतिरिक्त किसी भी तथ्य पर  भरोसा नहीं होता .. हाँ भाग्य पर भी .


_ये तो कमाल की बात है की आप ने मंत्रो को जीवन उपयोगी होते देखा है फिर भी आप को विश्वास नहीं है. हमारे यहाँ पीलिया भी मंत्रो से झाड देते है और अस्पताल में अक्सरपीलिया से मृत्यु हो जाती है. अब अगर फिर भी विशवास कोई न करे तो क्या कहे. कर्म और प्रयास तो सभी करते है फिर भी कोई तरक्की कर जाता है कोई नहीं तो ये भाग्य और पुरुषार्थ का ही खेल होता है. बाकी आस्था अपनी अपनी और सोच अपनी अपनी. पुरानी कहावत है जो जागता है वो ही पाता है जो सोता है वो खोता है. किसी को किसी भी विशेष तौर पे काम/धन और बिमारी की समस्या हो तो लिख सकता है मैं पूरी कोशिश करूँगा हल करने की.

_

----------


## RANAJI1982

काटिल्य जी मदद मांगी तो है आपसे

----------


## lalitji

> काटिल्य जी मदद मांगी तो है आपसे


कौन सी मदद मेरे मालिक

----------


## RANAJI1982

> कौन सी मदद मेरे मालिक


मित्र आज के समय मे काम व धन के लिये कौन परेशान नही है ! इसी के बारे मे बताये

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र आज के समय मे काम व धन के लिये कौन परेशान नही है ! इसी के बारे मे बताये


हाँ भाई कट्लिया जी इस बारे में जानकारी दीजिए। बहुत उपयोगी साबित हो सकती है।

----------


## lalitji

_कोई भी व्यक्ति जो अपने मन को अपने इष्ट में हमेशा लगाये रखता है और सब में भगवान् देखता है और अपने काम को जी जान से करता है उसमे रूचि लेता है और भगवान् को अर्पण करता है वो ही आदमी कभी काम और धन की इच्छा नहीं करता जो अच्छी किताबो पर पैसा खर्च करता है और उन को पढ़ कर उन पे अमल करता है और हमेशा अपने आप से हर सवाल का जवाब ढूँढता है उसे हर सवाल का जवाब खुद मिलता है और वो जीवनभर सुखी और संतुष्ट रहता है. पुरानी कहावत है धन चाहे तो दान कर और मोक्ष चाहे तो भजन कर सुनने में ये बात छोटी है पर है बड़े काम की और ये सोचे की आप पैदा किस लिए हुए है. अगर ग्रह साथ न देते हो तो बताये._

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र मै अपने काम मे कभी धोखा नही करता तो आखिरी समय पर ही मेरा काम बिगड क्यो जाता है

----------


## lalitji

> मित्र मै अपने काम मे कभी धोखा नही करता तो आखिरी समय पर ही मेरा काम बिगड क्यो जाता है


आप क्या काम करते है और काम कैसे बिगड़ता है क्या काम में आप की पूरी रूचि है. सभी बात बताये तभी सही जवाब दिया जा सकता है

----------


## RANAJI1982

> आप क्या काम करते है और काम कैसे बिगड़ता है क्या काम में आप की पूरी रूचि है. सभी बात बताये तभी सही जवाब दिया जा सकता है





मित्र हम मंत्र शक्ति के बारे मे बात कर रहे है या मनोविज्ञान के बारे मे

----------


## lalitji

मन्त्र शक्ति के बारे में

----------


## RANAJI1982

> _कोई भी व्यक्ति जो अपने मन को अपने इष्ट में हमेशा लगाये रखता है और सब में भगवान् देखता है और अपने काम को जी जान से करता है उसमे रूचि लेता है और भगवान् को अर्पण करता है वो ही आदमी कभी काम और धन की इच्छा नहीं करता जो अच्छी किताबो पर पैसा खर्च करता है और उन को पढ़ कर उन पे अमल करता है और हमेशा अपने आप से हर सवाल का जवाब ढूँढता है उसे हर सवाल का जवाब खुद मिलता है और वो जीवनभर सुखी और संतुष्ट रहता है. पुरानी कहावत है धन चाहे तो दान कर और मोक्ष चाहे तो भजन कर सुनने में ये बात छोटी है पर है बड़े काम की और ये सोचे की आप पैदा किस लिए हुए है. अगर ग्रह साथ न देते हो तो बताये._





> आप क्या काम करते है और काम कैसे बिगड़ता है क्या काम में आप की पूरी रूचि है. सभी बात बताये तभी सही जवाब दिया जा सकता है



मित्र जब मै इस बारे मे बता चुका तो इस प्रश्न का मतलब मै समझ नही पाया




> मित्र मै अपने काम मे कभी धोखा नही करता तो आखिरी समय पर ही मेरा काम बिगड क्यो जाता है

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र मै अपने काम मे कभी धोखा नही करता तो आखिरी समय पर ही मेरा काम बिगड क्यो जाता है




मित्र अगर हम मंत्र शक्ति के बारे मे बात कर रहे है तो आप इसके लिये ही कोई उपाय बताये ना

----------


## loverboymonty

> _ये तो कमाल की बात है की आप ने मंत्रो को जीवन उपयोगी होते देखा है फिर भी आप को विश्वास नहीं है. हमारे यहाँ पीलिया भी मंत्रो से झाड देते है और अस्पताल में अक्सरपीलिया से मृत्यु हो जाती है. अब अगर फिर भी विशवास कोई न करे तो क्या कहे. कर्म और प्रयास तो सभी करते है फिर भी कोई तरक्की कर जाता है कोई नहीं तो ये भाग्य और पुरुषार्थ का ही खेल होता है. बाकी आस्था अपनी अपनी और सोच अपनी अपनी. पुरानी कहावत है जो जागता है वो ही पाता है जो सोता है वो खोता है. किसी को किसी भी विशेष तौर पे काम/धन और बिमारी की समस्या हो तो लिख सकता है मैं पूरी कोशिश करूँगा हल करने की.
> 
> _





sir koi peeliya ki bimari ka mantar batye

----------


## sanedo_21

सूत्र मन्त्र के बारे में  ज्ञान प्रदान करता हे ...
सूत्र निर्माण के लिए 
धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> सूत्र मन्त्र के बारे में  ज्ञान प्रदान करता हे ...
> सूत्र निर्माण के लिए 
> धन्यवाद



मित्र सूत्र पर आने के लिये आपका भी .............धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> क्या कोई बतायेगा वैदिक मंत्रो और साबर मंत्रो मे क्या फ़र्क है




मित्रो कोई मित्र तो इसका उत्तर दे.............धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्रो कोई मित्र तो इसका उत्तर दे.............धन्यवाद



http://www.alakhniranjan.org/PrachinVidhana.html

----------


## RANAJI1982

> http://www.alakhniranjan.org/PrachinVidhana.html




मित्र मदद के लिये आपका हार्दिक ............आभार

----------


## jai 123

जैसा कि आप सभी जानते है भारतीय संस्कृति विश्व कि सबसे प्राचीन संस्कृति है तथा यहा प्राचीन काल से ही हमारे रिषी मुनियो द्वारा तंत्र मंत्र साधना का प्रयोग किया जाता रहा है और कोई भी शुभ काम शुरू करने से पुर्व पंडित द्रवारा मंत्रोच्चार किया जाता है

----------


## Mr_perfect

मैनेँ सुना है कि internet पर एक ऐसा संगीत है जिसको सुनने वाला आत्महत्या कर लेता है क्या ऐसा हो सकता है

----------


## SunnyLion660

> मैनेँ सुना है कि internet पर एक ऐसा संगीत है जिसको सुनने वाला आत्महत्या कर लेता है क्या ऐसा हो सकता है


नही हो सकता ऐसा संगीत

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मैनेँ सुना है कि internet पर एक ऐसा संगीत है जिसको सुनने वाला आत्महत्या कर लेता है क्या ऐसा हो सकता है





> नही हो सकता ऐसा संगीत


हो भी सकता है और नही भी ? क्या कोई और जानता है इस बारे मे, आप सभी आमंत्रित है

----------


## Shyam0Sharma

> हो भी सकता है और नही भी ? क्या कोई और जानता है इस बारे मे, आप सभी आमंत्रित है


नही जानते .................

आप बताये

----------


## lalitji

_संभव ही नहीं है नहीं तो एक बार तो अखबार में इस बारे में खबर छपती._

----------


## lalitji

_एक रसियन बैण्ड के बारे में तो सुना था की उसका म्यूजिक सुनने के दौरान एक्सिडेंट हो जाता था उस पर बैन लगा था 5 साल का सन 2006 तक के लिए._

----------


## RANAJI1982

> _एक रसियन बैण्ड के बारे में तो सुना था की उसका म्यूजिक सुनने के दौरान एक्सिडेंट हो जाता था उस पर बैन लगा था 5 साल का सन 2006 तक के लिए._


बहुत अच्छी जानकारी काटिल्य जी  ........++

----------


## SunnyLion660

सुत्र धारक सुत्र को आगे बढाये ..................

----------


## vkhapriye

हां हां मजा आ गया सच में बहुत ही मस्त है

----------


## Mr_perfect

> _एक रसियन बैण्ड के बारे में तो सुना था की उसका म्यूजिक सुनने के दौरान एक्सिडेंट हो जाता था उस पर बैन लगा था 5 साल का सन 2006 तक के लिए._


हम्म् शुक्रीया जानकारी के लिए

----------


## Mr_perfect

> हो भी सकता है और नही भी ? क्या कोई और जानता है इस बारे मे, आप सभी आमंत्रित है


इतना तो सब मानते हो न संगीत मेँ जादू होता है इसलिए शायद ऐसा हो सकता है

----------


## madhuu

> मैनेँ सुना है कि internet पर एक ऐसा संगीत है जिसको सुनने वाला आत्महत्या कर लेता है क्या ऐसा हो सकता है


 *मित्रो**, ""Gloomy Sunday"**नामक गाने के बारे यह दावा किया गया है कि इसे सुनने वाला व्यक्ति आत्महत्या की ओर आकर्षित हो जाता है**,* *लेकिन हरएक सुनने वाला आत्महत्या कर ले ऐसा नही कहा गया**.
**सन १९३३ मे हन्गेरियन कम्पोसर* *Rezső Seress* *ने इसे कम्पोज़ किया था । लिखा* *László Jávor* *ने था ।**
**इस गाने को पहली बार* *Pál Kalmár* *ने १९३५ मे रेकोर्ड किया था ।उन दिनो इस गाने को सुनकर आत्महत्या करने वालो की तादाद हन्गरी मे इतनी बढी कि इस गाने को बेन कर दिया गया।**
**फ़िर यह गीत अनेको भाषाओ मे गाया गया । बिली होलिडे का गाया वर्ज़न सबसे हिट हुआ**,* *जिसे बी बी सी ने भी बेन किया था । कहा जाता है कि अमेरिका मे अनेको आत्महत्याये इसी गाने के कारण हुई थी ।**
**इस गाने के कम्पोज़र* *Rezső Seress* *ने भी १९६८ मे आत्महत्या कर ली थी।
यह गाना इन्टरनेट  पर उपलब्ध है
*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *मित्रो**, ""Gloomy Sunday"**नामक गाने के बारे यह दावा किया गया है कि इसे सुनने वाला व्यक्ति आत्महत्या की ओर आकर्षित हो जाता है**,* *लेकिन हरएक सुनने वाला आत्महत्या कर ले ऐसा नही कहा गया**.
> **सन १९३३ मे हन्गेरियन कम्पोसर* *Rezső Seress* *ने इसे कम्पोज़ किया था । लिखा* *László Jávor* *ने था ।**
> **इस गाने को पहली बार* *Pál Kalmár* *ने १९३५ मे रेकोर्ड किया था ।उन दिनो इस गाने को सुनकर आत्महत्या करने वालो की तादाद हन्गरी मे इतनी बढी कि इस गाने को बेन कर दिया गया।**
> **फ़िर यह गीत अनेको भाषाओ मे गाया गया । बिली होलिडे का गाया वर्ज़न सबसे हिट हुआ**,* *जिसे बी बी सी ने भी बेन किया था । कहा जाता है कि अमेरिका मे अनेको आत्महत्याये इसी गाने के कारण हुई थी ।**
> **इस गाने के कम्पोज़र* *Rezső Seress* *ने भी १९६८ मे आत्महत्या कर ली थी।
> यह गाना इन्टरनेट  पर उपलब्ध है
> *



वाह मधु जी उत्तम जानकारी के लिये साधुवाद.........................

----------


## Supporter

Kalyug mein Sabhi Vedic Mantra Shankar Bhagwan Dwara Keelit kar diye gaye hein. In ka Jaap lakho Karodo mein Vidhi Vidhan Purvak Karne Se hi ve Utkilit Hote hein aur Sadhak Ko apna Fal Dete hein. Saavri aur Daamri Mantra Bina KIsi Vidhi Vidhan Ke apna Prabhav dete hein. Sirf Shudh Man aur NIyat se hi inka Jap Fal Dayak Hota hai. Apne aap mein ye Mantra kishi Bhasha vishes se nahin Hope ye sidhi saadhi Gramin Bhasha mein hi HOte hein aur in Ka Prabhav Nishchit Hota hai..... Shubh Kamnaiyen.

----------


## RANAJI1982

> Kalyug mein Sabhi Vedic Mantra Shankar Bhagwan Dwara Keelit kar diye gaye hein. In ka Jaap lakho Karodo mein Vidhi Vidhan Purvak Karne Se hi ve Utkilit Hote hein aur Sadhak Ko apna Fal Dete hein. Saavri aur Daamri Mantra Bina KIsi Vidhi Vidhan Ke apna Prabhav dete hein. Sirf Shudh Man aur NIyat se hi inka Jap Fal Dayak Hota hai. Apne aap mein ye Mantra kishi Bhasha vishes se nahin Hope ye sidhi saadhi Gramin Bhasha mein hi HOte hein aur in Ka Prabhav Nishchit Hota hai..... Shubh Kamnaiyen.



आपका स्वागत है स्पोर्टर भाई ! इस लाजवाब जानकारी के लिये शुक्रिया भाई ! लगता है आप इस विषय मे काफ़ी जानकारी रखते है आपसे प्रार्थना है इस जानकारी को आगे बढाते हुये आप मंत्रो के प्रकार और विधियो का उल्लेख करे ! और हिन्दी मे लिखने की कोशिश किजिये ! कोई गलती हो तो क्षमा.........................

----------


## amar2007

हर मंत्र का अपना प्रभाव क्षेत्र होता है और वो उसी में कार्य करता है . 
मंत्र का मतलब होता है 'सिद्धांत'  या ज्ञान और तंत्र का मतलब होता है  'व्यवस्था  ' . साधना का मतलब होता है अभ्यास या व्यवहार . मंत्र के ज्ञान  को  व्यवस्थित रूप से व्यवहार में लाये बिना मंत्र बेकार है . 
जैसे हम ॐ का उच्चारण तो करें पर बताये गए तरीके (व्यवस्था) को न अपनाएँ तो  हमें वो लाभ नहीं होगा जो व्यवस्थित उच्चारण से होता है . मंत्र किसी भी  भाषा में हो सकते हैं .
हिंदी में एक मंत्र  है :
मंत्र : पानी पीने से प्यास बुझती है . 
ये सत्य है की पानी पीने से प्यास बुझती है पर अगर हम इस वाक्य को  व्यवस्थित रूप से  व्यवहार में लाये बिना , मतलब पानी मुंह से  पिए बिना  केवल ये जपते रहें की :
पानी पीने से प्यास बुझती है . 
पानी पीने से प्यास बुझती है . 
पानी पीने से प्यास बुझती है . 
----------------------------------
--------------------------------

पर प्यास कभी नहीं बुझेगी . 
या हम मुंह की जगह नाक या कान (अव्यवस्थित तरीका ) से पीने की कोसिस करें  तो प्यास बुझने की जगह नुक्सान होने की संभावना ज्यादा है . 
ज्ञान को व्यवहार में लाने के लिए तंत्र की भी  आवश्यकता होती है . इसीलिए  कहते हैं की तांत्रिक , मन्त्रों का प्रयोग साधना में करता है यानी ज्ञान  को व्यवहार में तंत्र के जरिये  लाता है तब  उसे सिद्धि ( किसी कार्य में  कुशलता ) प्राप्त होती है .

----------


## amar2007

> Kalyug mein Sabhi Vedic Mantra Shankar Bhagwan Dwara Keelit kar diye gaye hein. In ka Jaap lakho Karodo mein Vidhi Vidhan Purvak Karne Se hi ve Utkilit Hote hein aur Sadhak Ko apna Fal Dete hein. Saavri aur Daamri Mantra Bina KIsi Vidhi Vidhan Ke apna Prabhav dete hein. Sirf Shudh Man aur NIyat se hi inka Jap Fal Dayak Hota hai. Apne aap mein ye Mantra kishi Bhasha vishes se nahin Hope ye sidhi saadhi Gramin Bhasha mein hi HOte hein aur in Ka Prabhav Nishchit Hota hai..... Shubh Kamnaiyen.


वेदों के अनुसार युग निष्क्रिय तत्व है इसलिए किसी विशेष युग में किसी  विशेष देव द्वारा मन्त्रों को कीलित किये जाने की बात सही नहीं  हैं . बिना  विधि विधान (व्यवस्थित तरीके से इस्तेमाल  ) के किसी भी मंत्र (ज्ञान ) का  किसी भी युग में किसी भी व्यक्ति द्वारा प्रयोग किये जाने पर फल नहीं  मिलेगा . ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए मेरी ऊपर की प्रविष्टी देखें .

----------


## Koffkongen

> वेदों के अनुसार युग निष्क्रिय तत्व है इसलिए किसी विशेष युग में किसी  विशेष देव द्वारा मन्त्रों को कीलित किये जाने की बात सही नहीं  हैं . बिना  विधि विधान (व्यवस्थित तरीके से इस्तेमाल  ) के किसी भी मंत्र (ज्ञान ) का  किसी भी युग में किसी भी व्यक्ति द्वारा प्रयोग किये जाने पर फल नहीं  मिलेगा . ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए मेरी ऊपर की प्रविष्टी देखें .


लगता है पूरे हिन्दू पंडित है आप ,,ऐसे ही धर्म का स्म्मन करते रहो

----------


## RANAJI1982

> Kalyug mein Sabhi Vedic Mantra Shankar Bhagwan Dwara Keelit kar diye gaye hein. In ka Jaap lakho Karodo mein Vidhi Vidhan Purvak Karne Se hi ve Utkilit Hote hein aur Sadhak Ko apna Fal Dete hein. Saavri aur Daamri Mantra Bina KIsi Vidhi Vidhan Ke apna Prabhav dete hein. Sirf Shudh Man aur NIyat se hi inka Jap Fal Dayak Hota hai. Apne aap mein ye Mantra kishi Bhasha vishes se nahin Hope ye sidhi saadhi Gramin Bhasha mein hi HOte hein aur in Ka Prabhav Nishchit Hota hai..... Shubh Kamnaiyen.





> हर मंत्र का अपना प्रभाव क्षेत्र होता है और वो उसी में कार्य करता है . 
> मंत्र का मतलब होता है 'सिद्धांत'  या ज्ञान और तंत्र का मतलब होता है  'व्यवस्था  ' . साधना का मतलब होता है अभ्यास या व्यवहार . मंत्र के ज्ञान  को  व्यवस्थित रूप से व्यवहार में लाये बिना मंत्र बेकार है . 
> जैसे हम ॐ का उच्चारण तो करें पर बताये गए तरीके (व्यवस्था) को न अपनाएँ तो  हमें वो लाभ नहीं होगा जो व्यवस्थित उच्चारण से होता है . मंत्र किसी भी  भाषा में हो सकते हैं .
> हिंदी में एक मंत्र  है :
> मंत्र : पानी पीने से प्यास बुझती है . 
> ये सत्य है की पानी पीने से प्यास बुझती है पर अगर हम इस वाक्य को  व्यवस्थित रूप से  व्यवहार में लाये बिना , मतलब पानी मुंह से  पिए बिना  केवल ये जपते रहें की :
> पानी पीने से प्यास बुझती है . 
> पानी पीने से प्यास बुझती है . 
> पानी पीने से प्यास बुझती है . 
> ...





> वेदों के अनुसार युग निष्क्रिय तत्व है इसलिए किसी विशेष युग में किसी  विशेष देव द्वारा मन्त्रों को कीलित किये जाने की बात सही नहीं  हैं . बिना  विधि विधान (व्यवस्थित तरीके से इस्तेमाल  ) के किसी भी मंत्र (ज्ञान ) का  किसी भी युग में किसी भी व्यक्ति द्वारा प्रयोग किये जाने पर फल नहीं  मिलेगा . ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए मेरी ऊपर की प्रविष्टी देखें .



अमर भाई मै आप की बात से सहमत हूँ पर जैसा की ऊपर भाई ने साबरी और डाबरी मंत्रो का जिक्र किया तो इस का अभिप्राय क्या है............

----------


## amar2007

> अमर भाई मै आप की बात से सहमत हूँ पर जैसा की ऊपर भाई ने साबरी और डाबरी मंत्रो का जिक्र किया तो इस का अभिप्राय क्या है............


मंत्र कोई भी हो बिना तंत्र के इस्तेमाल करने पर इच्छित फल नहीं मिलेगा .  कई मंत्र ऐसे भी होते हैं जिनके लिए कोई तंत्र लिखित रूप में उपलब्ध नहीं  हैं पर इसका मतलब ये नहीं की तंत्र के बिना मंत्र से फल प्राप्त हो जाएगा .  शायद शाबरी  और डाबरी  मन्त्रों के इनका अभिप्राय ऐसे मन्त्रों से है   जिनसे फल प्राप्त के लिए किसी विशेष तंत्र की आवश्यकता नहीं होती . पर जाने  अनजाने हर मंत्र से फल तंत्र के जरिये ही प्राप्त होता है . मंत्र , तंत्र  के बिना निष्क्रिय होते हैं, जैसे किसी पुस्तक का ज्ञान बिना व्यवस्थित  व्यवहार के बेकार /निष्क्रिय होता है .

----------


## madhuu

> वाह मधु जी उत्तम जानकारी के लिये साधुवाद.........................


धन्यवाद मित्र, आशा है, आपकी जिग्यासा शान्त हुई होगी

----------


## shyamindia

> _संभव ही नहीं है नहीं तो एक बार तो अखबार में इस बारे में खबर छपती._


और इंडिया टीवी तों इस पर एक घंटे का प्रोग्राम बना डालता ...

----------


## niting

tantra, mantra aur yantra

----------


## navinavin

accha hai.....................................

----------


## Kakurx

Jo mere sath hua tha vo mai bata rahi hu. mai nai nai javan hui thi aur sex chahtithi. Mere ghar me papa, mom aur mere 1 sal bade bhaiya Ronak hai. Papa aur mom service ke lie jate the to mei aur Ron bahut akele rah jate the. Ek din meri cuz sis jo meri hi umra ki hai, hamare ghar vacation me ayi to hum teenon ko maja ata tha. Ek din mei aur meri cuz ek saath nahati thi to meine cuz ko kaha ki muze sex karna hai lekin dar lagta hai aur partner mile bhi to kaise? Cuz ne batya ki vo meri help kar sakti hai. 
I: Kase?
Cuz: Mai ek Mantra janati hoon. Tu vo ankh band kar ke bolegi to tere pas ek ruh admi ka rup dharan kar ke ayega aur tu uske saath jo karna chahegi vo kar sakegi lekin vo andhere me hi ho sakta hai. Jab tu dobara vo mantra bolegi aur ankh band karegi to vo chala jayega. O.K.?
I: O.K.
*Dear friends, 
I may continue this story only after your responses.
*

----------


## loverboymonty

> Jo mere sath hua tha vo mai bata rahi hu. mai nai nai javan hui thi aur sex chahtithi. Mere ghar me papa, mom aur mere 1 sal bade bhaiya Ronak hai. Papa aur mom service ke lie jate the to mei aur Ron bahut akele rah jate the. Ek din meri cuz sis jo meri hi umra ki hai, hamare ghar vacation me ayi to hum teenon ko maja ata tha. Ek din mei aur meri cuz ek saath nahati thi to meine cuz ko kaha ki muze sex karna hai lekin dar lagta hai aur partner mile bhi to kaise? Cuz ne batya ki vo meri help kar sakti hai. 
> I: Kase?
> Cuz: Mai ek Mantra janati hoon. Tu vo ankh band kar ke bolegi to tere pas ek ruh admi ka rup dharan kar ke ayega aur tu uske saath jo karna chahegi vo kar sakegi lekin vo andhere me hi ho sakta hai. Jab tu dobara vo mantra bolegi aur ankh band karegi to vo chala jayega. O.K.?
> I: O.K.
> *Dear friends, 
> I may continue this story only after your responses.
> *




continue plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz intrasting

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *मित्रो**, ""Gloomy Sunday"**नामक गाने के बारे यह दावा किया गया है कि इसे सुनने वाला व्यक्ति आत्महत्या की ओर आकर्षित हो जाता है**,* *लेकिन हरएक सुनने वाला आत्महत्या कर ले ऐसा नही कहा गया**.
> **सन १९३३ मे हन्गेरियन कम्पोसर* *Rezső Seress* *ने इसे कम्पोज़ किया था । लिखा* *László Jávor* *ने था ।**
> **इस गाने को पहली बार* *Pál Kalmár* *ने १९३५ मे रेकोर्ड किया था ।उन दिनो इस गाने को सुनकर आत्महत्या करने वालो की तादाद हन्गरी मे इतनी बढी कि इस गाने को बेन कर दिया गया।**
> **फ़िर यह गीत अनेको भाषाओ मे गाया गया । बिली होलिडे का गाया वर्ज़न सबसे हिट हुआ**,* *जिसे बी बी सी ने भी बेन किया था । कहा जाता है कि अमेरिका मे अनेको आत्महत्याये इसी गाने के कारण हुई थी ।**
> **इस गाने के कम्पोज़र* *Rezső Seress* *ने भी १९६८ मे आत्महत्या कर ली थी।
> यह गाना इन्टरनेट  पर उपलब्ध है
> *


जी बिलकुल ठीक कहा आपने इसी के बारे मेँ जानना चाहता था मैँ

----------


## Prakhar Kant Desai

Mitro mantra apni visist shaktiyo se sampanna hote hai....Jaise sabar mantro me ma sabd ke sthan per ga ka uchcharan sahi mana jata hai....Udaharan ke liye....Om kleem ko   ong kleeng  sahi uchcharan ke roop me padhenge

----------


## Prakhar Kant Desai

Vaidik mantra trishaktiyo ya ye kahen ki trigud ko vyakt karne wale hote hai.....Jabki adhikanshtah sabar mantra kewal ek hi gud ki abhivyakti darshate hai....Mantro ki shakti unke sabd samanjasya evam uchcharan me nihit hai...kintu vastavik shakti hetu mantro ko sidha kiya jata hai....Maine aise bahut se vyaktiyo ke bare me suna hai jinhone mantro ke prabhav se apni samasyao ko nirmoolan kiya hai....Rahi baat tantra ki....to ye ek prakaar ka mathematical science hai.....Pratyek shakti hetu ek visista tantra ka vidhan hai.....

----------


## Kakurx

I am a cuz sis of Ron(bro) & Lol(sis). I had visited their home for a week. We were enjoying each other's company. We talked a lot, played many games like, Hide & seek, Blindfold, Playing cards etc. 
Once, while playing Hide & seek, I & Ron tried to hide differently before Lol counted 1 to 100 and came to seek us. Everytime Lol caught me and I got frustrated why she could not caught Ron ever. I asked Ron about this and he with a big smile told me that he knew a secret place where no one can find.
I : can you take me next time with you there?
Ron : Yes, but the place has a very little space. Two can hardly be accomodated.
I: We will manage it anyway, only you show me once the place please.
Ron agreed.
Next time, when Lol started countig, Ron grabbed my wrist and almost dragged me upstairs on terrace where there was a empty non-use masonary water-tank.
*Dear friends, 
I did not get enough responses.
I may continue this story only after your responses.
*

----------


## raju---

you will get enough response but first *हिंदी का प्रयोग करे.* 




> I am a cuz sis of Ron(bro) & Lol(sis). I had visited their home for a week. We were enjoying each other's company. We talked a lot, played many games like, Hide & seek, Blindfold, Playing cards etc. 
> 
> Once, while playing Hide & seek, I & Ron tried to hide differently before Lol counted 1 to 100 and came to seek us. Everytime Lol caught me and I got frustrated why she could not caught Ron ever. I asked Ron about this and he with a big smile told me that he knew a secret place where no one can find.
> I : can you take me next time with you there?
> Ron : Yes, but the place has a very little space. Two can hardly be accomodated.
> I: We will manage it anyway, only you show me once the place please.
> Ron agreed.
> Next time, when Lol started countig, Ron grabbed my wrist and almost dragged me upstairs on terrace where there was a empty non-use masonary water-tank.
> *Dear friends, 
> ...

----------


## devd131

सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओसभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओसभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओसभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओसभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओसभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओसभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओसभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओसभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओसभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओसभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओसभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओसभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओसभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ सभी मन्त्र ओम से ही क्यू शुरु होते है बताओ

----------


## hindi9

तंत्र मंत्र यंत्र बहुत प्रभावशाली होते है अगर कोई असली माहिर हो तो

----------


## Supporter

आपका कथन सत्य है। लेकिन कोई भी साधना परम गुरु के आशीर्वाद केबिना प्राप्त नहीं होती। साधक मात्र कर्म करने वाला होता है, उपासना का फल तो सदगुरु की क्रपा से ही प्राप्त होता है।

----------


## hindi9

आपने बिल्कुल ठीक कहा सर जी.

----------


## crushh

तंत्र मंत्र के बारे में और अधिक जानकारी दीजिये।

----------


## Prasun

Bahut dilchasp

----------


## Nathusingh

प्रत्येक शक्ति के तीन रूप होते हैं यंत्र रूप ,मंत्र रूप और तत्व रूप 
मंत्र रूप उस देवी शक्ति का एक स्वरूप हैं , उस मंत्र मे निहित बीजाक्षर की बारम्बार आवृति से उत्पन्न तरगें अभीष्ट तक अगोचर सम्बन्ध स्थापित करती हैं , 
समस्त मंत्र देव स्वरूप है इसलिए रचयिता को मंत्र दृष्टा कहा जाता है न कि रचयिता 
तत्वत स्वर और वर्ण का सयोजन है 
क्यौकि बिना व्यजन ( देवता ) स्वर ( शक्ति) प्रकट हो सकते नहीं 
व्यजन वाहक है

----------

